# Puppy weight = Adult weight??



## Freeholder (Jun 19, 2004)

I weighed our puppy this morning -- he's almost eleven weeks old, and weighs fourteen pounds. Anyone care to make an educated guestimate on what his weight might be when he's full-grown? I'm thinking maybe around forty to fifty pounds? (Hoping no more than that, LOL!)

Kathleen


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

I found this on line a while ago....seems to be pretty accurate. 

Take the weight of your medium to large mixed-breed puppy at 14 weeks and multiple it by 2. Halve the weight of your puppy at 14 weeks and add it to the total of the weight at 14 weeks multiplied by 2. For example, if your puppy weighs 20 pounds at 14 weeks multiple 20 by 2 to get 40 pounds. Add 10 pounds (1/2 of 20) to the 40 pounds. Your puppy's adult weight will be about 50 pounds.

So for your pup (if he was 14 weeks and not 12), you'd multiply the 14 pounds times 2 (28 pounds) and then add 7 (half of the 14) for a grand total of 35 pounds.


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

Here's another foumula I found. Growth = Current weight / Age in weeks

Estimated adult weight = Growth x 52

so growth is 14/11 = 1.2727 and you'd multiply that x 52, for an estimated adult weight of 66 pounds. 

since this formula does not take in consideration the rate of growth differences between small breeds and large one, I am not sure how accurate it is.


----------



## Freeholder (Jun 19, 2004)

Thanks! I didn't know there were all those formulas for figuring out adult weights. Just figured someone with experience might be able to make a guess. He's a mix, father was supposed to be a Border Collie (and half the litter were black and white, and probably did have the BC for dad), but I'm not at all sure my pup's father was the BC! Mother was Pit, Lab, and German Shepherd, probably mostly Pit as she looked to be around forty pounds or so. I'll add a picture of my pup, but it was taken when he was about seven weeks old. Will see if I can get another picture of him later today -- would be fun to see guesses on what his daddy was.

Kathleen


----------



## CornerstoneAcre (Mar 10, 2011)

BarbadosSheep said:


> I found this on line a while ago....seems to be pretty accurate.
> 
> Take the weight of your medium to large mixed-breed puppy at 14 weeks and multiple it by 2. Halve the weight of your puppy at 14 weeks and add it to the total of the weight at 14 weeks multiplied by 2. For example, if your puppy weighs 20 pounds at 14 weeks multiple 20 by 2 to get 40 pounds. Add 10 pounds (1/2 of 20) to the 40 pounds. Your puppy's adult weight will be about 50 pounds.
> 
> So for your pup (if he was 14 weeks and not 12), you'd multiply the 14 pounds times 2 (28 pounds) and then add 7 (half of the 14) for a grand total of 35 pounds.


Yep this formula has worked out VERY accurate for my dogs too. Great guage - give or take a couple of pounds.


----------

